# New type of 10/22?



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I was in my favorite gun emporium yesterday, and I noticed a 10/22 on the wall, with a Walnut M1 Carbine stock. It was fitted to accept the 10/22 action and barrel, but the stock was Walnut, with all the correct sling cuts and size to an M1 Carbine...from the factory.

Price was kinda up there...429$ plus tax. I asked to handle it, and was impressed how much it felt like the real McCoy. Has anyone else seen any of these floating around their area?


----------



## mdf983 (May 3, 2020)

Yep, They have been around for several years. They sell the stock for the 10/22 by themselves without the gun on several web sites. Just google M1 stock for a ruger 10/22.


----------

